# Halloween Candy Deathmatch 2



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Here's our second match up... your opinions are welcomed...

*Bazooka Gum*









VS.

*Sweet Tarts*


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You get more bang for your nickel with Bazooka: a nice piece of literature!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I used to like to wrap my gum around the sweet tarts and than chew. If I had to choose though, I'm a gum snapper from way back


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bazooka, all the way!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Bazooka blows Sweet Tarts away


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh Yuck!!! Bazooka??????

Would rather eat my vegetables than Bazooka.

Sweet Tarts Rule!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Puhleez! Sweetarts forever!!!!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'll pass on both....where's the _CHOCOLATE_?:lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'll take Sweet Tarts anyday, but Svad has a good point, nothing beats chocolate.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto for chocolate! :lips:


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Sweet Tarts for sweet hearts!


----------

